# kaleidoskop effect



## paraphan (17. März 2002)

wie krieg ich mit photoshop einen kaleidoskop-effekt hin?
gibt's da ein (gratis)pluggin dafür?


----------



## Mythos007 (17. März 2002)

chellaz zusammen,

den besten kaleidoskop-effekt erziehlst du mit
"Kai´s power Pools" ... ist allerdings nicht
kostenlos ... bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## paraphan (17. März 2002)

kannst du mir noch sagen mit welcher version von kpt und welchem filter kann man das hinkriegt?


----------



## Mythos007 (17. März 2002)

ab Kai´s power Tools 5.0 unter kaleidoskop-effekt filter ...


----------



## AvS (18. März 2002)

Es geht aber auch mit dem Photoprogramm von Jasc. Da isses aber ein wenig mehr aufwand.


----------



## subzero (18. März 2002)

tschuldigung das ich dum frage..wasn ein kalaidskop effeckt?


----------



## Saesh (18. März 2002)

@subzero:
sowas hier in der art:


----------



## nanda (18. März 2002)

@paraphan

entweder du machst es wie hier schritt für schritt:
http://www.creativepro.com/story/feature/12986.html 

oder du suchst mal bei den kostenlosen filtern der "filter factory gallery"- oder "andrew´s filter" - serie. die filter factory gallery A enthält z.b. einen kaleidoskop-filter:
http://showcase.netins.net/web/wolf359/plugins.htm


----------



## paraphan (19. März 2002)

@nanda: thanx für die links  , werd's gleich mal ausprobieren...


----------

